# Redirect YouTube Live Chat



## wimpy (Feb 18, 2021)

wimpy submitted a new resource:

Redirect YouTube Live Chat - A simple Python server that redirects to a YouTube channel's most recent live chat URL



> *Redirect YouTube Live Chat*
> 
> A simple Python server that redirects to a YouTube channel's most recent live chat.
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## hmeneses (Feb 19, 2021)

hey i'm doing something similar, but i rely on a local nginx-php instalation, im my case i validate the message given by the chat url, so if the last video is not a "live" the page refreshes itself every few seconds until a valid live stream is found, so i don't need to refresh sources when i start a new live stream, i'm leaving you my php script if any of my ideas works for you


----------



## wimpy (Feb 19, 2021)

Oooh! Thanks. I'll take a look for sure :-)


----------



## AlbertPerK21 (May 11, 2021)

Hi @wimpy! When I try to run your code via Python I am receiving a syntax error on the command:

redirect-livechat.py z123456mychannelID123456z

Where "z123456mychannelID123456z" is my channel ID, of course.

Is there something I am not doing correctly? Do I need to have my channel ID in quotes or am I missing syntax somewhere when running the command? Let me know your thoughts - thank you so much!


----------



## Tammie232 (Jan 6, 2022)

hi new to this and not sure how the python server works can you give me a step by step set up


----------

